# Need to Find an Odd Sized Machine Screw for Drawer Pulls



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys,

I'm finishing a flat panel TV/component cabinet, and ordered 5" wide nickle plated drawer pulls. The pulls came with break away screws, which I'm not sure how to use to get to the correct length of screw needed-1 1/2 inch-ie. how do you break away the material on the screw not needed?

Ideally, I'd like to purchase the right lsize/length screw (8×1 1/2") but here's the issue. All the screws I'm finding are 32 threads per inch, e.g. 8/32 1 1/2". The screws I need for the pulls are 36 threads per inch.

Anyone know of a source for these odd screws?

Thanks for the help.
Gerry


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Try the metric machine screws at your local True Value or Ace hardware store.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

You probably have a Fastenal supply near you or even an independent screw supplier. You can also order all sorts of screws from McMaster Carr (they are handy for supplying all sorts of things, BTW). I have never had occasion to use a screw with 36 tpi but I assume it's standard since you have a knob with those threads. You can cut a screw off with a fine blade on a hacksaw. Before you cut it be sure that you place a nut on the screw above where you need to cut it. Put the nut on, then saw the screw in two where you need to, and then carefully grind or file a small bevel around the bottom of the screw where it was cut. You will probably have enough room to clamp the part that you plan to cut off in a vise since you plan on discarding that end you won't have to worry about the vice damaging the threads. Then you back the nut off and it will, 90% of the time, restore the threads where you cut it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

8-36 is a standard screw. It's a fine thread screw. And you can get taps and dies for it. So a good screw surpplier can fix you right up. I don't think that I have ever seen a knob that had 8-36 threads.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

do you have wire stripes for automotive 12v wirer they have screw cuter's on they that you can cut the screw's to fit


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I have actually had to find some of those exact screws before. I found them at Home Depot. The only good thing I have ever had to say about that place. On the nail and fastener aisle (here anyway) they have a wealth of odd, hard to find screws. The drawback is you have to go on a treasure hunt to find the one's you need. They have some pull out drawers with labels on the front showing what is in each drawer. Disregard the labels because what they say is never exactly what is in each drawer. It is almost like someone intentionally put everything in the wrong place. Each compartment in each drawr is seperated pretty good though. So, with a little searching, you can find what you need. 
This is the situation here now, it may not be in your area.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

I've had the best luck finding what I need, when I need it and quick is Ace or TrueValue. They go under the name Westlakes here. Their help is usually knowledgeable and the screw area is organized and properly labeled. Hope this helps.
BTKS


----------



## gerrym526 (Dec 22, 2007)

Guys,
Thanks for the helpful suggestions. Here's some feedback-Ace Hardware and Fastenal only carry 32 tpi screws, so no luck there. I will try William's suggestion about Home Depot. McMaster Carr might also be an option, but think I'd have to buy in quantity much greater than what i need.


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

Check Fastenal - they have a variety of #8-36 screws in Stainless and Brass and it appears you can buy by individual screw.

There are 10 Fastenal stores in the Chicago area so they shouldn't be too difficult to find.

Don't know the size of the drawer front you are attaching the pulls to, but how about this one?

Jim


----------

